# Fishing CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel for tautog) alone. Dec 5, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The water temp at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) on Dec 5th was 47 F. Which is about 5 F below normal.
I think this lower water temp this time of the year might be the reason for the scarce tautog bites. I didn’t see any boats at all, perhaps because of the lack of tog bites recently.

I caught 6 oyster toadfish and 4 togs at 13-16”. Though I think the tog bite will improve through Christmas

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well that's terrifying. Great report, though.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

As always I enjoyed the video Joe. Great idea stuffing the kayak with pool noodles. I’m going to do that with my Ocean kayak; great tip. Safe fishing.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great video, Joe!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Great video, Joe!


I am glad to see you on the forum

Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a few setbacks, stumbles in life. Getting back into it. Wetting lines and floating the plastic Navy again.


----------

